# Steering adapter



## FILTHYPANDUH707 (Aug 20, 2019)

Looking for steering hub for a aftermarket steering wheel, any ideas if I should look for a particular set??


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

FILTHYPANDUH707 said:


> Looking for steering hub for a aftermarket steering wheel, any ideas if I should look for a particular set??


I don't think that's possible with the airbags.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

This is probably me just being the elder statesman of the internet age being part of the generation to grow up with and without the internet....but how is it that people know to how find and sign up for a forum, and start a topic...but not how to find a part?
/rantlol









SHORT HUBS: SRK-178H


Our iconic Short Hub, and the product that started it all. This hub was designed with our Quick Release in mind, featuring the shortest possible mounting surface while still retaining the ability to use your horn and turn signals about 99% of the time. The Anodized 6061 Aluminum construction is...




getnrg.com





Other exist as well.


----------

